# Muay-Thai..is best Martial Arts????



## avadakedaf (Nov 23, 2007)

*Muay Thai consisted of an arsenal of nine weapons - the head, fists, elbows, knees and feet - known collectively as na-wa arwud. Although in modern Muay Thai, both amateur and professional, headbutting an opponent is no longer allowed. Muay Thai is unique in the way it uses all parts of the body, including the elbows and knees, for both training and competitions*

http://muaythaiknow.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2007)

Agreed on all points but there maybe a few out there that will disagree about MT being hands down the "best" art. This is a debate that has been carried on for ages and will go on long after the youngest members here have had great grandchildren. What maybe "best" for you may not be for someone else.


----------



## avadakedaf (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sorry. It's a question.


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 24, 2007)

well in terms of something like mma i'd say yes in terms of striking.  A good amount of the moves taught are legal in competition and this is not always true of other martial arts.  In terms of sheer self defense i'd say no.  I would probably say something like krav maga(spelling?) would probably be a bit more practical.  Problem is that there is more to MMA than just striking and muay thai doesnt excel on the ground at all.   So overall, no it's not the best martial art they are all great it just really depends on what you want out of them.


----------



## Flying-Knee-Strike (Dec 20, 2007)

why do you say Krav Maga would be more effective in a defensive situation?


----------



## no_kata (Dec 21, 2007)

Flying-Knee-Strike said:


> why do you say Krav Maga would be more effective in a defensive situation?


 
Because trachea shots and eye gouging aren't taught in muay thai


----------



## Danny T (Dec 21, 2007)

no_kata said:


> Because trachea shots and eye gouging aren't taught in muay thai


 
Is it possible that the training "you" have in Muay Thai hasn't had that? If so then that is a true statement for "you". That would not be the case with the Muay Thai training I have done.

Danny


----------



## no_kata (Dec 21, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Is it possible that the training "you" have in Muay Thai hasn't had that? If so then that is a true statement for "you". That would not be the case with the Muay Thai training I have done.
> 
> Danny


 

That's a possibility.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

avadakedaf said:


> *Muay Thai consisted of an arsenal of nine weapons - the head, fists, elbows, knees and feet - known collectively as na-wa arwud. Although in modern Muay Thai, both amateur and professional, headbutting an opponent is no longer allowed. Muay Thai is unique in the way it uses all parts of the body, including the elbows and knees, for both training and competitions*
> 
> http://muaythaiknow.blogspot.com/


 
Just as a note so does the Military version of Sanda (Sanshou) and there is a common saying in Chinese Martial Arts that pretty much refers to the body as a fist.

Now with that said Muay Thai is pretty Damned impressive in my opinion but not the only one to use all parts of the body to fight with


----------



## onibaku (Dec 26, 2007)

different arts, different opinions so not everyone will agree that its the best


----------



## Alghiwi (Jan 25, 2008)

Every Martial art has his potential of being the best, but not every Fighter use that potential.

It's you who make the perfect Martial Arts not the other way around....


----------



## kailat (Jan 26, 2008)

If all the MUAY THAI fighters could fight like the dude in ONG BAK then yeah i'd say it would be one of the "best martial arts"  LOL  he's bad ***..


----------



## silat (Jan 27, 2008)

kailat said:


> If all the MUAY THAI fighters could fight like the dude in ONG BAK then yeah i'd say it would be one of the "best martial arts" LOL he's bad ***..


Tony Jaa does Muay Boran which is the original Combat Style that was watered down to create the sport style of Muay Thai.

Sincerely,
Teacher: Eddie Ivester


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 27, 2008)

> If all the MUAY THAI fighters could fight like the dude in ONG BAK then yeah i'd say it would be one of the "best martial arts" LOL he's bad ***..



true that.


but it's kindof like saying, aerobics is the most healthy exercise. 

i think it depends more on the people in question rather than the art. 

j


----------



## darthcual (Jan 28, 2008)

Our training in Muay Thai is based for ring fighting. That being said, we could use it to defend, however, its probably not the best self defense out there. The ring is where we do our fighting, and, in that ring their are rules. Eye gouging, attacking the groin, scratching and biting, are not allowed. On the 'street' this may be exactly what you need to protect yourself.


----------



## Diesel Noi (Feb 1, 2008)

A would agree that it has everything to do with the fighter not the ma, but I just found out that on Malasya, a bunch of MA Boran students opened a new school, in wich they teach all the old forms of MA Boran, including Korat, Loumburee, Thao Sao, Chaiya, all the grappling tricks they do PLUS BBJJ moves, some of the Saholin Kung Fu such as being able to control the pain like a kick in the nuts and the neck areas, I believe it will become the best ever.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 4, 2008)

The founder/head instructor of my original muay thai gym was a student of muay thai chaiya under Kru Preang at the Muay Chaiya Foundation when he first started training in muay thai.  He stills goes back and trains with Kru Preang.  Then he started training in ring sport version of muay thai later.  Both systems were taught at that gym.  So, we have training in standing, grappling, eye gouging, throat strikes, joint strikes, etc. along with the ring version of muay thai.  In terms of muay thai being the best martial art, for me, YES!  Not for everyone.  I think the best martial art is the one you give 100% to training in.  Be like a sponge, absorb all you can.  Make sure you have great instructor.


----------



## Diesel Noi (Feb 6, 2008)

It would be the best if they teach us grappling movements, which by the way r taught in muay boran, specially chaiya and korat. I really like Kali, it is the only one in which they teach u first how to use weapons and afterwards hand to hand fight.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2008)

no_kata said:


> Because trachea shots and eye gouging aren't taught in muay thai


 
Sorry...so with out trachea shots and eye gouging you cant defend yourself??

I dont believe that to be true for a second.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2008)

Diesel Noi said:


> It would be the best if they teach us grappling movements, which by the way r taught in muay boran, specially chaiya and korat. I really like Kali, it is the only one in which they teach u first how to use weapons and afterwards hand to hand fight.


 
Clinch work can be described as grappling.
It is also a very effective way of controlling an attack through grappling  while not having to go to ground.


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Feb 21, 2008)

Real muay thai and not the sport version does have grappling in it (ling lom)

Pahuyuth thai teaches all aspects of combat from weaposn to wrestling and grappling. 

You can probably compare proper muay thai closest with Krav Maga.

As a sport. muay thai isnt that great TBH its the insane conditioning and Heart the thai people have that make them superior over other MA's. But if its for taking out an enemy on the battle field in quick succession then yeah MT all the way 

Reason why Muay Boran isnt used in MMA? because your not taught to lock someone in a hold and make em submit. Your taught to break a limb or kill em.


----------



## Flying-Knee-Strike (Mar 1, 2008)

ok guys, seriously, how much skill does it take to hit someone in the groin, or gouge out their eye?
I think the reason Muay Thai doesn't really teach that is because it is a no brainer.  All you have to do is shove your foot between their legs and BOOM groin strike.....
Same deal with Eye gouging and fish hooking, they require no formal training to figure out how to do them.  i.e. they are not taught.
Besides those strikes are dishonorable.


----------



## Topeng (Mar 2, 2008)

Flying-Knee-Strike said:


> ok guys, seriously, how much skill does it take to hit someone in the groin, or gouge out their eye?
> I think the reason Muay Thai doesn't really teach that is because it is a no brainer. All you have to do is shove your foot between their legs and BOOM groin strike.....
> Same deal with Eye gouging and fish hooking, they require no formal training to figure out how to do them. i.e. they are not taught.
> Besides those strikes are dishonorable.


Being that martial arts were originally developed for combat and not sport, I'd say there is no dishonor in doing what it takes to preserve your life. If my safety is in jeopardy, I'm not going to adhere to rules and "duel" with someone.
On another note, if there was a "best" martial art, don't you think there would only be one by now? Muay Thai is a great art, but to close your mind to all the others will only limit you.
Isn't Muay Thai the science of 8 limbs, while Lethwei (Burmese Boxing) is the science of 9?


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Mar 5, 2008)

Muay Boran also uses all 9 weapons. 8 is only restricted to sport version of Muay Thai, though my research into teh history of SEA style fighting indicates that Lethwei is the mother style of Muay thai and other similar forms (pradal serey, Tomoi, Ling Lom etc)

The reason why there isnt just ONE martial arts is because simply each person has a different perspective in what they want to learn or get from it. Other then being a efficient killing machine there is the philosophical side of martial arts. The inner energy mysticism of it as well as religious aspects.

As for kicking someone in the groin... really only works if you surprise someone or get a lucky hit. If you go up against soeone who does martial arts your more then likely to get your leg broken if kicking them in the groin is all you know.

All martial arts is great against people who dont know how to fight. Some martial arts are good against other martial artists.

Muay Thai has proven time and again throughout history that it dominates the other arts. Though there have been some losses, the win lose ratio is higher for Muay Thai.


----------

